# Hunters are built with countertop material



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I KNEW IT....
looking over the latest doublespread advertising for Hunter boats, my darkest fears came true. 

Under bullet point no 6 .. pointing at the bow of a rather large Hunter model it says :
Hunter using the finest corinthian countertops for long sparkling performance.. 
( or close to that anyhow ) 

Its countertop material they are using for their hulls... 

Thorsten 

p.s I have to check, but maybe they have kevlar countertops ?????


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I know you people love to tear the hunters apart but come on.The brochure is refering to the corian countertops in the heads,and the galley As an installer of solid surface materials I have to give them credit where it''s due they do a nice instalation and the tops will outlast any other product for durability and maintainance. the rest of the boat oh well, but the tops are great.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Calm down everybody. I dont have anything against Hunters. I wouldnt buy a new one, but the older cherubini ones are nice...

What I refering to is the MISTAKE the Hunter people make in their current advertising.

They are talking about corian countertops in bullet point number 3 ... 

And than under bullet point number 6 with the picture of the hull , they are repeating the same text about their countertops INSTEAD of talking about kevlar reinforced vacuum bagged whatever hull they are building.

Its a faux pas in their advertising department... 

Thorsten


----------



## Denr (Feb 7, 2001)

I think wega24''s original point was that Hunter makes the material used for counter top a salient point rather than how well the boat is designed built and how well she sails on all points. I have laminate counter tops on my boat that are 16 years old, no apparent wear or failure at this point in time, what a relief! 

And talk about freeboard, the Hunters put the new Catalina 350 to shame in the category of "the whole boat is a sail". If the hull of the Catalina 350 equals the sail area of a main and 100%, then the freeboard of the Hunters equate to a main plus a 150%! The Hunters are still butt ugly, definitely an acquired taste.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would think that the hunter group (advertising section) would want to hear about their blunder,embrassed to all get out but still would like to know about it. The cost of pulling the brochures is minimal compared to the amount of egg on their face.I agree with Denr on the sail mass will this give hunter and catalina an unfair advantage in races, should go to rules comittee and get rerated?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

It seems to me, that the mid-size and smaller Hunters, and Catalinas, are built with a particular market in mind. That of the weekend sailor, usually on a lake, who wants an affordable boat they can be comfortable on. In that respect, I think both fill a niche that the "bluewater" builders not only don''t, but can''t, due to cost. Not everyone can drive a Mercedes, that''s why there are so many Chevys and Fords. It''s the same with boats. So yeah, they may not be the best looking or best sailing boats on the market, but they do have their place. And simple economics tells you, the more boats there are out there, the cheaper "stuff" will be to put on ''em.

And yes, I own a Hunter, a H26. It''s big enough to weekend on, or even vacation on. AND, for $650 a season, I basically have a lake cottage. But, more than that, it got me back into sailing. And that ain''t a bad thing !!!

John


----------



## kokopelli9 (Aug 16, 2002)

Wonderful attitude! You''re right...you get down that highway in the Mercedes as well as the Ford. What''s important is that you''re doing something you love!

bobbi


----------



## eds928gt (Sep 28, 2001)

A fellow Hunter 34 owner has sailed single-handed across to the Med. He is due to return to FLA with his spouse and son next year. Therefore, even an old Hunter can cross the pond, if the Captain and crew are capable.

For now, I''m pleased with our Hunter 34. It sails fairly well in the light air that is typical of the Chesapeake, but it can also handle gale-force winds and 8''+ waves. It is not setup for Blue-water sailing, but it''s nice to know that it could be if and when we decide to go offshore for extended periods.

Naturally, I''d prefer a more robust hull to make pond crossings, but for now the Hunter serves us well for what we do, and for the price it''s hard to beat.

~ Happy sails to you ~ _/) ~


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

928 frenzy,
Alot of boats that are not deemed offshore capable can do these kinds of voyages. The smallest boat to cross the pond was five feet ten inches. Your right, it does depend mostly on the experience and capabilities of the skipper or skipper and crew.
The questions that come to my mind is, how badly was the boat effected? Will the bulkheads start to fail early or will the hull to deck joint start to leak next year.Are stress cracks starting to appear in numbers or worse than they normaly would? I could example further but I think you see what I''m getting at...How much life was taken from the boat. I guess that would depend on what kind of weather she encountered.

Dennis


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It''s all about being on the water. I used to ride a Harley and it really made me mad that the "rice-rocket people" would not wave to the Harley riders and vice versa. We are all in it for the same thing. So this beating someone up for not sailing the "right" boat is DUMB!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sunseeker all I can say to that is

*Bravo!*​


----------



## doubleplay (Nov 9, 2001)

just for your info:
An almost new hunter 450 is abandoned and left to sink because of rudder failure during the ARC 2002.Crew is fine transfered to another sailing vessel and on their way to the finish at St.Lucia.More info at//arc2002.hosting.alchemydigital.com/en/


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

The lst thing that I saw was saying that they think they hit a container. I don''t care what kind of boat you are sailing, that could sure ruin your day.

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Jeff,
where did you hear that the hunter hit a container?
eric


----------



## maxcontax (Jan 30, 2002)

Just crewed on a H34 from Powell R to Vancouver, 2 weeks ago. The boat did just fine. It was liveable, sailable, did an afternoon''s worth of MOB''s, and I don''t own one, just crew on one, but I think if you slam Hunters, either you haven''t been on one or else you just may be a bigot. they just aren''t that bad. 

We had fun. We sailed hard. We enjoyed the whole passage--and a part of it was the boat, not just the company.

that is all.
Max


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

There was a discussion on one of the other websites that referred to an English article on this sinking. I have not been following this all that closely but that was the last thing that I had heard.

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

JEFF,
EVERYTHING I SAW ABOUT THIS BOAT INDICATED JUST A RUDDER FAILURE. I SAW NOTHING ELSE ON THE ARC WEBSITE.
THEY HAD ANOTHER BOAT REBUILD THE RUDDER WHILE AT SEA BUT IT FAILED 2 DAYS LATER.
ERIC


----------



## huntemup (Dec 5, 2002)

Can anyone tell me if there is any books or published literature that critique different manufacturers of sail boats? I am looking to buy a 22'' to 27'' cruising boat. I like Bristols, Albergs and Pearson''s alot. Model years that will fall into my price range will probably be from 1968 to maybe about 1978. I''m not ruling out other boats, such as Catalina''s...but would love to find out what model years are "lemons'' or what boats are build using poor materials and hardware.

Thank You for replies! Happy Holidays!

Martin


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Practical Sailor has a two book series "Practical Boat Buying" that is a collection of very thorough reviews of well over ahundred different boats and manufacturers. I think it''s about $60. worth every penny. Jim


----------



## drynoc (Jul 17, 2001)

You can get a CD with specifications on over 2900 boats at www.re-sail.net. I''ve seen it - it''s as thorough as you''re going to find.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Is it better to have a sailboat then none at all.I have sailed on the bay and in lakes but never been in blue water other than with uncles navy.Ican see the Reasons behind purchase of a blue water boat but is it really necessary for those who are not going anywhere other then a week in the bay on on the lake. the cruisers have different needs than a weekend sailor,tankage,stowage etc.why would anyone want to cart around the things that are not needed. this being said is it not better to have a hunalinatau then nothing at all. Happy holidays friends


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I purchased a used hunter 1992 Passage 42 a year and a half ago for cruising the caribbean. I went thru the angst about whether Hunter made a sturdy enough boat for offshore. Having done bareboat chartering in the caribbean on mostly Beneteau we came to the conclusion that the first priority for long term cruising was comfort(centerline berth queen bed) You have to be in the 40-44'' range to get this space. This immediately
put us in the used boat category because of budget concerns. I do not think anyone will dispute the fact that Hunter does more in terms of space for a given length ,for the money.The amount of extra gear on their boats is fabulous. (Yes it is more do fix!)When I looked at the specs on the Passage 42 I noticed a displacement Wt. of 24000#+7000# ballast. This is comparable to other "bluewater boats" of the same size.Finally for what I want to do- island hop from florida to Granada and back- this boat in my opinion can handle it. The Gulf Stream ,Mona Passage,and Anegada Passage are probably the longest and roughest open water sails you encounter all off which are an overnight trip. We are moving onto the boat this weekend to become live aboards for a year then leaving to live the dream. I believe seamanship is the main safety factor with any boat and will continue to develope those skills for the dream secure that the boat will do it''s part. Thank You


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Let us all know how it all works out. This would be usefull information for everyone. Fair Winds and Good Luck.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm thinking about buying a Hunter 37.5 Legend 1989. I have been sailing in the Chesapeake but would like a boat to take up to new england if I want or down the the Caribean occasionally. what is the opinion of the Hunter owners out there.


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Not sure I'd wanna trust a company which touted it's boats with "Corian countertops" as a sales promotion thing. WHO GIVES A DAMN? Who has problems with their countertops, anyway? And what's that got to do with sailing?

Sorry for the rant, but this is the same company which once thought backstays were an antiquated idea!

Bill


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

jj...

You just beat me by a minute or so.

Why not consider the many other boats which are better built? "Up to New England" and "down to the Caribbean occasionally" are not round-the-buoys type sailing. You're talking about some serious offshore work. 

Yes, a Hunter can do it. Yes, a 24' home-built MiniTransat plywood boat can do it. Yes, some folks have done transAtlantics in ROWBOATS. Yes, a bathtub can conceivably do an ocean crossing.

BUT....you've gotta ask yourself....what happens if you run into some real weather? It's possible, you know. And, even well-found yachts sailed by experienced offshore sailors can be extremely taxed and come to grief in such situations (witness the family and crew lost recently in a well-prepared Tartan 41 in a North Atlantic storm).

If the Corian counters and the six cabins which will sleep 8 people and the four heads and the huge open cabin really appeal to you, why not just stay home with the 96" plasma TV and jacuzzi?

Bill


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

All this Hunter bashing is just boat snobbery!! Do you Hunter bashers feel it elevates you to down grade another man's boat? You buy what you can afford that meets your needs best in this free market world. Obviously Hunter has done a very good job of this or their would not be so many of them.

No, I don't own a Hunter. I chose to buy an older bulletproof boat for my needs. That being said my wife was sore oohing and ahhing at the Catalina 380 that was in the slip next to us for a short time. Sure looked nice even if mine would cut his in half if I hit him.


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

pigslo,

No, it's not just "boat snobbery". The whole point is one should buy a boat which:

1. is up to the job it is intended to do; and
2. is affordable.

Hunters aren't cheap. There are lots of other better built boats around which can do the "heavy-duty lifting" better if, indeed, that is what the new owner intends to do with the boat.

And, all Hunters aren't in the same category. Some are fairly well built, it seems.

Corian counters aside... )

B.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, Hunters are built to a price. And for that reason we should all CELEBRATE them, because if Hinckley and Sabre was all there was...a lot of folks would never be able to afford a boat.

I'll bet PETA are going to be upset, hearing that after the Corinthians have been skinned (and used by Chrysler for Corinthian leather) that Hunter is now using their bones for countertops.<G>


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

Defining and finding the right boat can be as much a part of the sailing process as the actual sailing for many people. For some that is defined by Hunter better than any other builder.
As far as those Corinthians are concerned, I would much rather see them skinned and deboned then pigs for heavens sake.


Just remember.... if God did not intend for men to eat pigs, he would not have provided the handy little sticks (ribs) to eat the meat from.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

btrayfors said:


> pigslo,
> 
> No, it's not just "boat snobbery". The whole point is one should buy a boat which:
> 
> ...


Its not "just" boat snobbery, but I believe there is a good bit of snobbery in it.

Look through the posts re: boat buying on this forum. Many posts ask about boats for daysailing/weekending in protected waters with a vague idea of a trip down the coast in the distant future. The fact that they are asking the question indicates they are in the early part of the learning curve and most likely not about to launch on an Atlantic crossing, but the first, most prevelent response is usually "Don't buy a BeneHuntilina" despite the fact that these boats would be perfectly adequate for the stated purpose.

It's very evident that a lot of folks really feel superior because they own a (insert bluewater brand boat here), while someone else spent their money to get a boat that's adequate for the protected water they sail in, but is a "Condo" because it has comfortable accomodations. The sides of the argument are clearly evident as one side sees the term "Condo" as a derogatory term and the other sees it as a selling point.

Personally, I like being comfortable and won't be making any offshore passage in the foreseeable future, so a "Benehuntilina" would have been fine for me, had I not come across a well cared for O'day 322. I'd love to have a Sabre, Tartan or maybe an IP someday, but for now my "condo" is great for my needs, and there are an aweful lot of "Benehuntilina" owners who feel the same way.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds like a lot of single sailors out there. Just in case anyone has heard, some sailors have to convince a WIFE to allow the boat into their lives. Seeing a common upscale feature--like fake granite countertops instead of cheap Formica--can help do that. (Guys, if you don't understand the difference, you've been ordering too much take-out food.<G>)


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Midlife & Hello...

AMEN!!!

If momma ain't happy, ain't nobody happy. 

these are rash generalizations, I'm not sexist at all...

This isn't a real good analogy, but think of the fine autos you have in your driveway. One may be a Volvo, straight and true, reliable, consistant. 
Mom knows its blue. 

One may be a MB 560 SEL, luxury, safety, gadgets, fast and famous MB quality.
Mom knows its comfy and has a really nice radio, did you remember the pledge for the wood trim? 

One may be an XJS. Sassy, sexy, collectible, tempermental, head turner. 
Mom knows its a midlife crisis.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Despite being guilty of "Hunter bashing" myself on occasion, there are some pretty basic truths obvious on the sailing scene these days vis-a-vie Hunters.
Looking at their sales numbers, and the prevalence of Hunters everywhere, apparently they are doing something right. And it could well be appealing to the comfort sense of the spousal set.
There are enough of them out there, many in rather harsh charter service, that I don't really believe they are necessarily poorly built - relative to other similar offerings.
As for being built to a price - that may be true of the smaller models, but 5 years ago when a friend bought a new H 380 for a "mere" $290K CDN - I'm thinking that's no bargain.

I think where Hunter gets the "love em/hate 'em" outlook from is their styling and design decisions -e.g. - arches (the fiberglass versions look like handles), the almost Bayliner-ish sheer lines, "Hot tub" cockpits, the backstay-less rigs, the ridiculous numbers of in-mast furling mains etc. The newer Henderson boats have gotten away from some of that lately.

For that matter, on a personal level the newer Beneteau cruisers don't turn me on either. But they are likely comfortable boats that will serve most buyers well.

But these are all personal preferences and everyone has to decide what they like or don't. Certainly some of the interior appointments these days would make traditionalist offshore sailors cringe, but as mentioned earlier that's not the intended usage, nor is it most buyers' planned use.

So though the Hunter line today is not on my wish list, I certainly wouldn't say they are the "Buccaneers" of the 21st century.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Midlife...you said:
*Many posts ask about boats for daysailing/weekending in protected waters with a vague idea of a trip down the coast in the distant future.* *The fact that they are asking the question indicates they are in the early part of the learning curve and most likely not about to launch on an Atlantic crossing, but the first, most prevelent response is usually "Don't buy a BeneHuntilina" despite the fact that these boats would be perfectly adequate for the stated purpose.*

Wrong.. 
most of these folks ARE inexperienced but thy want ONE boat to learn on and then go off to the caribe or offshore with the SAME boat. They done want to learn then buy something more suitable. The guy buying the new Hunter42 is taking it al the way to the deep Caribe. I've chartered that boat and it is NOT built for the kind of weather you can get on that trip. He may get lucky...but I'd bet there will be a lot of interesting times on that trip...Just the leaks should be instructive! 
Now if he was doing the Chesapeake and the ICW and the Bahamas run I wouldn't mutter a sound as it is a great platform for such cruising and affordable compared to a lot of other boats. 
That's not snobbery...it's BEEN THERE....DONE THAT...HOW LUCKY DO YOU FEEL? He could spend the same $$ on a used boat (EXAMPLE : HYLAS 44/46 ) that offers as much accomodation and much more seaworthiness...and he WILL need seaworthiness.


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

I stand by my assertion that they can't possibly pick that boat outwithout some knowledge. Saying they should not buy a hunterbentalina and buy a used boat and that you know what they need and wnant is not only boat snobbery buy arrogant.

pigslo


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"I stand by my assertion that they can't possibly pick that boat outwithout some knowledge."
I don't suppose you've ever heard technical equipment being purchased on the basis of "OOh, Honey! This one looks pretty!" <G>

Ah, the comedy of the marketplace.<G>


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> "I stand by my assertion that they can't possibly pick that boat outwithout some knowledge."
> I don't suppose you've ever heard technical equipment being purchased on the basis of "OOh, Honey! This one looks pretty!" <G>
> 
> Ah, the comedy of the marketplace.<G>


LOL... My parents bought a car that way, even though my dad is an car mechanic... thanks to my mom.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

kokopelli9 said:


> Wonderful attitude! You''re right...you get down that highway in the Mercedes as well as the Ford. What''s important is that you''re doing something you love!
> 
> bobbi


Right on bobbi..... _ "The water is the medium, not the vessel" _


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, here's what I think. This forum is fortunate enough to have a number of participants who have true bluewater experience. When someone asks what type of sailboat is reliable for bluewater sailing, they respond based upon their considerable experience of what it's really like out there. Not on a milk run, but when it gets really nasty. To endorse any boat which is not bluewater capable in the worst situation would be irresponsible on their part and I, for one, would be disappointed in them. I don't think they are being snobbish, just honest. I own a Catalina 36 which I daysail off the SoCal coast and take to Catalina. The prior owner took her to Mexico & back. But there is no way I'd take off to Fiji in her. She might make it fine, but if it hits the fan, she's simply not built to take it. Hunters are the same way. Why do they sell so well? Because out of the 5,000 boats in Marina del Rey, you will be lucky to count 50-75 out on the bay on the nicest summer Sunday afternoon. Count the ones at Catalina or elsewhere and maybe you have 300 boats out of their slip. That's 6%. The other 94% are mixing cocktails in their Hunteresque cockpits having an excellent time. I think the problem is with the question which is often posed: "Hi, I live in Colorado, but I've always dreamed of sailing around the world. I plan to move to Florida and buy a 45-55 foot boat to live on and then I'll take off to the Caribbean. What should I buy?" Rather than bite and start naming off bluewater boats, the real answer should be " Move to Florida, buy a 30-35 foot coastal cruiser, learn to sail, do some overnights, go sailing when it's really windy, sail at night, sail singlehanded as if your wife just broke her arm and THEN, if you really like it, come back and ask for bluewater recommendations". I love my Cat 36, it's the perfect boat for the sailing I do. I also love my Lexus, but I wouldn't choose it for the Dakar Rally. There IS a difference in quality and not all boats are built to take offshore conditions. And I can't be accused of being a snob, because I sail a Catalina. ;-)

Mike


----------



## Bluesmoods (Jul 8, 2001)

Both Hunter and Catalina Oh yes and Beneteau do what they do very well. They serve a particular market segment. Although Beneteau is a notch or two above the other two in sailing performance, they are all high volume production boats and offer the potential buyer a pretty okay quality for the dollar. More power to them. 

Other manufactures also use Corian counter tops but the engineering, design and overall build quality is of a significantly higher standard. . . so is the price tag.


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

It's incedible how many experts there are qualified to criticize boat design and construction. Or is it that they want to sound like experts?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

K1VSK...Written by YOU in 2003:

*Driven by marketing strategy rather than marine engineering design, Bennys are a flat bottom boat compared with the other hulls you mentioned. The result is theoretically m ore speed, a result of lighter weight moreso than hull shape. Given the lower displacement and hull shape, it isn''t surprising these boats pound much more than the others.
Don*

*Just who are you criticizing about wanting to sound like experts? Hmmmmm??*


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

*Just who are you criticizing about wanting to sound like experts? Hmmmmm??*[/quote]

Not sure I understand your question - I infer you have a Beneteau?? In that case, sorry to offend but if you do have one, would you let me know what part of what I said is incorrect?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I do not own a beneteau. You were criticizing all the so called experts here who feel qualified to comment on boat design. 
I merely pulled up your own post to point out that YOU apparently feel qualified to be one of those so called experts too!


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

Thanks for providing a perfect example of the behaviour of which I spoke. I'm still not sure what your point is other than to criticize me which, now that you mention it, I doubt you are qualified to do. What I said was true, it was factual, not opinion and not stated as a criticism.

Your reaction is precisely what I originally brought up- some people's personality is such that they feel compelled to criticize, regardless of whether they know what they are talking about.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

OK...since this is apparently about MY compulsion...let's hear from some others. Was K1VSK out of line for criticizing the "experts" here or was I out of line by pulling up his old post showing him engaging in boat design commentary?


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm probably one of the crankiest old farts on here and this, to me... funny.

We sailors are an opinionated bunch and are quite often, willing to share them with anyone that will listen. 

Hell, we'll tell what we think if you wanna hear it or not.
Some people on this board have many decades of experience, others have seen sailboats in pictures. 

Some of the comments here are worth taking into consideration, others should be thrown out with the bathwater. (mine included) 

Before someone makes a "personalized" comment, perhaps one should look at other post from the intended before firing off a "comment" for example, to infer that cam was a bene owner was a little short sighted. A 52' Tayana Ketch isn't a 32s5 (tongue fully in cheek) Not that theres anything wrong with 32s5;s ok????

Then, to try to obfuscate the comeback, was even funnier. I mean really buddy, you've got 28 posts vs about 850... 

People here know that Cam knows what he's talking about, 'cuz he lives the life. Everyday. 

Words are powerful, the printed word moreso because we cannot infer tone, inflection or the typers frame of mind. 

There are issues that I feel quite powerfully about, don't try to confuse me with the "facts", they won't matter to me. The only thing that does matter to me is my opinion. If I've been on a "bad" frogbobber 41, I'm tellin' ya, they all suck, they always have sucked, and they will suck in the future (until they're bought out by sea-ray) <<<<< see, thats sarcasm. 

My only thought on the whole situation is be careful of the words you use, you may have to eat them someday.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

It seems that lately several threads here are degenerating into personal slugfests - and that's a shame. The OP's topic heading totally loses relevance, and they don't get the information they are asking for.

If you must take a poster to task, do so via PMs - we don't need to see your dirty laundry.

Paul is correct that it is difficult to properly infer a "writer's" frame of mind or intention via text alone, so we should all be objective editors before submitting replies. (Oh for an "unsend" button!)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Traditional sailors, whether they are past owners, present owners or wannabie owners of traditional "bluewater" sailboats, are a rather opinionated bunch. Many are stuck in a mindset that seems to ignore the advances there have been in yacht design and construction in the years since their "perfect" full-keel, heavy-displacement wallower was built.

A case in point: My brother's first response to my telling him I was ordering a Hunter 49 was, "with all your money, why don't you buy a real boat?". He is an accomplished engineer, has built boats and he and his wife have sailed the North Atlantic, the Caribbean and the South America Coast for the past fourteen years in a very traditional Cape Dory.

Last week, when I went to Alachua, Florida to visit the Hunter facility, my brother and his wife were at a nearby St Johns River marina preparing their Cape Dory cutter for another six months of cruising the Caribbean. He jumped at the invitation to join me on the tour, and he appeared to come heavily armed with his pre-conceptions.

During our two-and-a-half-hour walk through, we examined the construction details of hulls 22 through 13, each one being a week or so further along the line and further advanced in its creation, all the way to the just-completed hull 13. The further we went along the production line, the more he examined and the more that his pointed questions were answered, the more his "edge" softened. While I am not saying that we converted him, nor were we trying to, but the experience certainly made his opinion of Hunter much more positive.

He observed that the computer-guided cutters meant that all of the components, from the kevlar cloth and the woven fiberglass to the bulkheads and the cabinetry panels fit together perfectly. There was none of the jamming, prying and pounding into place often seen in the expensive "hand-build" yards. He saw epoxy resins being used in the outer layers of the hull with full saturation and thorough rolling during the lay-up, he examined materials and read labels on resin drums, felt the heft of the cloth, he saw the hull is its many different stages, from gelcote to completed. He nodded his approval. 

He was pleased to see 316L used wherever stainless steel was specified, and he examined the welding rods to ensure they were also 316L. He was impressed with centrally located through-hulls, with the huge storage spaces, and yes, even with the corian counter-tops. Our tour gave us both an understanding of the complexities beneath the surface and a confidence in the design, the materials and the construction methods.

As we were driving back to his boat and we were discussing his observations and thoughts, his major criticism was that the chain plates were over engineered and that they were much more robust than was required.

My boating experience includes a career as a Canadian naval officer, as an upperdeck watchkeeper and a navigator, and I hold a Certificate of Service as Master. Since I bought my first boat in 1964, I have owned a wide assortment of vessels, including a full-keel, heavy-displacement ketch, a Dutch steel canal boat in France and a 48-foot motoryacht. 

I certainly do not qualify as an expert, and I may not even qualify as experienced, but I like what I see in the new Glen Henderson designs at Hunter, and I like the 49 enough to have bought one in preference to everything else I see in the market.


----------

